# Brake pads falling off



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello so I transport my bike in my car so I take my front wheel on/off every time I take my bike somewhere, and when I do that the front break pads are pulled off. I just was gonna go out and ride and couldn't get the wheel on without them falling off.

The problem is that the wheel is wider than the gap between the two break pads since its a cross bike. So my thoughts on a solution would be to get new break pads that aren't cartridge type, or let the air out of the tire every time I take my bike somewhere and get a bike mounted pump, or get a bike rack which I'm thinking would be the best option in the long run but the most expensive.

So what are your guys thoughts on this problem and any other solutions you can think of?


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

You do know that there should be a lever to widen the gap just for taking the wheels off don't you? If you do know this, then you are adjusting your brakes a little too tight. they don't need to be that tight in order to work effectively.


jadenkanan said:


> Hello so I transport my bike in my car so I take my front wheel on/off every time I take my bike somewhere, and when I do that the front break pads are pulled off. I just was gonna go out and ride and couldn't get the wheel on without them falling off.
> 
> The problem is that the wheel is wider than the gap between the two break pads since its a cross bike. So my thoughts on a solution would be to get new break pads that aren't cartridge type, or let the air out of the tire every time I take my bike somewhere and get a bike mounted pump, or get a bike rack which I'm thinking would be the best option in the long run but the most expensive.
> 
> So what are your guys thoughts on this problem and any other solutions you can think of?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

It's a cross bike.

You release the cable at the *brake* completely by pulling the *brake* in with your hand and taking the cable end off.

( I have taken a vow to try and be a nicer person, but some spelling errors just get me going).


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

martinrjensen said:


> You do know that there should be a lever to widen the gap just for taking the wheels off don't you? If you do know this, then you are adjusting your brakes a little too tight. they don't need to be that tight in order to work effectively.


When I take the wheel off I unhook the cable to free up the brakes, so the brakes are open as far as they will because they hit the inside of the fork.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bikerjulio said:


> It's a cross bike.
> 
> You release the cable at the *brake* completely by pulling the *brake* in with your hand and taking the cable end off.
> 
> ( I have taken a vow to try and be a nicer person, but some spelling errors just get me going).


^^^ this. Check out the link below (quick release) for pics...
Adjusting Direct-pull Cantilever Bicycle Brakes ("V-Brakes ®")


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

32 mm tires should be OK. what are yours? I don't think brake pads should be just falling out regardless.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

bikerjulio said:


> It's a cross bike.
> 
> You release the cable at the *brake* completely by pulling the *brake* in with your hand and taking the cable end off.
> 
> *( I have taken a vow to try and be a nicer person, but some spelling errors just get me going).*


Oh I didn't even notice I had typed them wrong. I thought I had checked them all. For some reason when typing this post I just unconsciously typed brake as break I had to catch and correct myself when I caught it.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

bikerjulio said:


> 32 mm tires should be OK. what are yours? I don't think brake pads should be just falling out regardless.



They are 35mm. I could run it at a lower pressure, but I don't think I want to run it much lower than 85psi.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

85psi? please tell me you have smooth tires and are riding on the road. even then you could go lower. if the pad holders are hitting the fork w/ the cable undone, you can probably fix the problem by using road pads/holders rather then the mountbike pads/holders that i have a feeling are on your bike. post a pic so i can be sure.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> 85psi? please tell me you have smooth tires and are riding on the road. even then you could go lower. if the pad holders are hitting the fork w/ the cable undone, you can probably fix the problem by using road pads/holders rather then the mountbike pads/holders that i have a feeling are on your bike. post a pic so i can be sure.


In line with what Mr Wrench says, I found this calculator Bicycle tire pressure calculator which for a 200# all up weight would indicate pressures of about 45/60 psi (F/R) as being appropriate for the road on 35mm tires. (I interpolated between 32 and 37mm).


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Why in the world are you riding a bike where the (front) brake pads are falling off?  



> The problem is that the wheel is wider than the gap between the two break pads since its a cross bike.


No, the problem is your brake pads aren't installed properly. Get your bike to your LBS! 
You're riding an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> 85psi? please tell me you have smooth tires and are riding on the road. even then you could go lower. if the pad holders are hitting the fork w/ the cable undone, you can probably fix the problem by using road pads/holders rather then the mountbike pads/holders that i have a feeling are on your bike. post a pic so i can be sure.


Well 80 psi(and was the psi the guy that did the final look over of my bike before I got it back from the shop) is what I had the front one pumped too, but the suggested psi is 85. Yes they are continental cyclocross tires, so they have a tread not smooth. And after trying the lowest pressure(30 psi) suggested on the linked calculator the pads are still being pulled off by the tire(I think its gotten worse the more times they are pulled off). I will take some pics but wont be able to get them up right now, maybe later today.

These are the brakes I have on my bike so you get an idea of what kind they are at least. They have the little pins holding the break pads in not the screw like its pictured. http://www.tektro.com/_english/01_products/01_prodetail.php?pid=5&sortname=Brake&sort=1&fid=2



> No, the problem is your brake pads aren't installed properly. Get your bike to your LBS!
> You're riding an accident waiting to happen.



Well while riding its not a problem(at least not yet it isnt) its just when I take the wheel on and off the pads are being pulled off, and before I could get the pads back on and the wheel on without a problem but yesterday every time I was putting the wheel on it would pull the pads off.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

You shouldnt be able to remove the brake pads under any condition without a tool. Something is very very wrong with your brakes, and they're not safe.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

TomH said:


> You shouldnt be able to remove the brake pads under any condition without a tool. Something is very very wrong with your brakes, and they're not safe.


Just to make sure my description is clear I'm talking about the rubber pads not the shoe it self.

And yes for me to remove them myself without the tire pulling them out of the grooves they are in I need a tool of sorts whether it be my keys I used yesterday or a flat head screwdriver to remove the pin that keeps them in the groove.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jadenkanan said:


> *Just to make sure my description is clear I'm talking about the rubber pads not the shoe it self.*
> 
> And yes for me to remove them myself without the tire pulling them out of the grooves they are in I need a tool of sorts whether it be my keys I used yesterday or a flat head screwdriver to remove the pin that keeps them in the groove.


That's clear enough for me. I agree with the others... it's not right, _certainly_ not safe and needs to be fixed ASAP.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

if they've been ripped out of the holders, especially if it's happened more than once, they won't be 'fine' for long. get them fixed by a competent mechanic ASAP!


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> if they've been ripped out of the holders, especially if it's happened more than once, they won't be 'fine' for long. get them fixed by a competent mechanic ASAP!



When it first happened I took it to the the shop and was told this shouldn't be happening. But the only thing the guy did for me was put the pad back in and left it at that, didn't seem to care to fix the problem. So when I take it this time I'll make sure I deal with one of the main mechanics there and hope that they aren't busy( yes its a performance bike shop). The people there have always been nice and friendly but when they are really busy which has seemed to be more often than not when I go in there, the customer service can be rushed.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

jadenkanan said:


> When it first happened I took it to the the shop and was told this shouldn't be happening. But the only thing the guy did for me was put the pad back in and left it at that, didn't seem to care to fix the problem. So when I take it this time I'll make sure I deal with one of the main mechanics there and hope that they aren't busy( yes its a performance bike shop). The people there have always been nice and friendly but when they are really busy which has seemed to be more often than not when I go in there, the customer service can be rushed.


you might want to find a shop somewhat more competent than Performance...


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> you might want to find a shop somewhat more competent than Performance...


I might, but my dealings with them have been well so far, but I'll see when I take my bike in today since I got done with work early. I kinda committed myself to performance cause I went ahead and bought their membership card which is nice for getting better prices, and their two year maintenance deal as well. But if I become dissatisfied with them enough I surely will go to a closer shop.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

but didn't they build the bike in the first place? the bike that you can't remove the front wheel from w/o tearing the pads out of the brakes? you're not 'dissatisfied' yet?


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> but didn't they build the bike in the first place? the bike that you can't remove the front wheel from w/o tearing the pads out of the brakes? you're not 'dissatisfied' yet?


I went to another performance shop that was further away to get the bike because this one didn't have my size, so they didn't build it at this shop. But as for what the guy did at the shop when I took it yesterday was it was the first time he has seen that before. So while he had it on the stand he adjusted the breaks because they were out of line, and told me that the only thing he could think of to solve the problem would be to be more gentle with the removal and placement of the tire when I'm putting it on.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

jadenkanan said:


> the only thing he could think of to solve the problem would be to be more gentle with the removal and placement of the tire when I'm putting it on.


If your Tektro 720s contact your fork as shown in the photo below, you could also try shorter pads. Braking force does not depend on pad size. Longer pads just last longer.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

jadenkanan said:


> But as for what the guy did at the shop when I took it yesterday was *it was the first time he has seen that before*. So while he had it on the stand he adjusted the breaks because they were out of line, and told me that the only thing he could think of to solve the problem would be to be more gentle with the removal and placement of the tire when I'm putting it on.


How many bikes has he seen before? Three?

I assume your brake pads are one of the following. One has a retaining screw, the other a retaining pin to hold the pad in. Do yours?


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

tlg said:


> How many bikes has he seen before? Three?
> 
> I assume your brake pads are one of the following. One has a retaining screw, the other a retaining pin to hold the pad in. Do yours?


To be fair, neither of those pins do anything more than stop the pad from sliding back in the slot. It sounds to me like the pad is actually being ripped (vertically) out of the pad holder which would point to the pad being too loose of a shape or somehow damaged.


----------



## rlb81 (Feb 2, 2010)

Can you post some pictures?


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

tlg said:


> How many bikes has he seen before? Three?
> 
> I assume your brake pads are one of the following. One has a retaining screw, the other a retaining pin to hold the pad in. Do yours?


Yes mine are the ones with the pins holding the pads in place.




> To be fair, neither of those pins do anything more than stop the pad from sliding back in the slot. It sounds to me like the pad is actually being ripped (vertically) out of the pad holder which would point to the pad being too loose of a shape or somehow damaged.


And yes from talking with the mechanic in the shop it just seems to be that I was putting too much force vertically on the pads causing them to move out of the groove. So now I'm gonna not run such a high pressure and slide the wheel past the pad into place horizontally which will be less forceful on the pads.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

jadenkanan said:


> And yes from talking with the mechanic in the shop it just seems to be that I was putting too much force vertically on the pads causing them to move out of the groove. So now I'm gonna not run such a high pressure and slide the wheel past the pad into place horizontally which will be less forceful on the pads.


I would be very concerned about a pad that can come out that easily. You should at the very minimum get a brand new COMPLETE brake pad shoe and holder set.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

jadenkanan said:


> I might, but my dealings with them have been well so far


you might have a different opinion if you ate pavement from your brakes failing. 




jadenkanan said:


> I kinda committed myself to performance.


You might want to kinda committ to a dentist to. I'm thinking you are going to need some work soon. :thumbsup:

Get your brakes fixed, don't let anyone tell you this is normal.


----------

